# Friday - April 29



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Fulish and myself slipped out around 8pm and worked the west end of Dauphin Island. Early morning we had a guy welding an axe approach us not once but twice west of the Katrina Cut. I will have more than a Titanium gig next time I go. My guess was the three of them were big time under the influence of something. For those not familiar with the area it is only accesible by boat - not the place you would want to be "axed in" (or any other area) they had canoes.

The water viz was poor with a few spots being fair. No doubt we ran over many flounder but did manage a few dozen.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

WOW, nice catch! I believe i would have took out the canoes, you know self defense kind of thing!!!


----------



## gig head (Apr 26, 2009)

Looks great!!!!!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I guess it's good thing I didn't make a late nite run down that way looks like ya'll cleaned um up WTG Tell us more about the Ax Man. 
BTW Never leave home unarmed u never know who u might meet in the middle of the night.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I carry a pistol in my truck at all times. In my business (Real Estate) you venture into areas that you sometimes you need two pistols. Never thought I would need it out on the boat. 

There were three guys on the beach. Their setup was a dome tent, two canoes (one might have been a kayak) and a bonfire. They were about 300' from waters edge. Maybe in their late 20's early 30's. Based on the bizarre actions of the one (with axe) and one other (stare down/flicking cig. butt our way) I think drugs or booze were involved. 

I used my cell phone to call my brother and reported it. I should have called the Police and filed a report. If I had my weapon what would I have done different? 

#1 I would thought clearer (kept hearing banjos...you know the tune)
#2 Not been pizzed at having weapon 8 miles away from me.
#3 Known that my permit had not be paid in vain.
#4 Maybe fired a warning shot as he approached us the second time....axe swinging.
#5 Maybe emptied the clip into the canoes.
#6 Would not have emptied the clip into him unless everything else failed.

One thing I know for sure is that I will never question again the need for personal protection.


----------



## GrandSlam (Oct 22, 2007)

I think a well placed gig may have stopped any further advance by Ax Man?:yes:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Overkill DI Police have their own boat that I've seen them patrolin around the East End. Not sure if they know how to get to the west end are not.


----------



## Rook (Oct 25, 2007)

Thats why I keep a pistol on me or in my boat at all times. I was on the rocks at Katrina cut a couple of weeks ago and had some guys scare the piss out of me. They were standing on top of the rocks and didnt alert me to there presents until I was on top of them. It was just a bunch of kids wanting to see what I was doing. Nothing like getting a "Hello" within about 10 ft of your boat when your focusing on floundering. Nice haul never-the-less.


----------

